# openSUSE modem configuration...



## bikdel (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi guys... surry for the trouble im gonna give. 

anyways i tried out november's openSUSE 10.3 which was bundled...
i could install it easily, though a few(2~3 mb total) components gave an error and had to skip them.


Then while configuring hardware, i was surprised it detected my modem..
It is Smartlink SL2800. It was recognised as Smartlink Linmodem. I went on with default settings.

now the thing is that there is no Dial Up Program .. WTH.. i searched for Kinternet and could not find it at all!! I use KDE. dont know if Gnome and XFCE have there own dialers.

then i thought my modem was configured wrong. Fired up YaST and checked. WTH!!! It says Not configured. And then its writen press *configure* to set up ur modem... hell there is no configure button at all !!!

what is this? I have Linux Drivers of my modem. But dont have a clue how to install them. They are in ".gz" format. Dont know which distro was it made for.

can you guys help me sort it out? also is there a dial up program that i can use? If it is not there then can i download it in another computer and install it on my Linux??

Plx help, without internet linux is not really useful to me.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 5, 2007)

*Open YaST->NetworkDevices->Modem like you did earlier
*Select your modem and click edit to configure it
*save you configuration by clicking finish
*Install Kinternet, it is there on your 10.3 DVD. Use YaST->Software Management *or* see i586 folder in the DVD for *kinternet-0.75-154.i586.rpm*. If you are going to install manually I suggest you first install kdeadmin from your YaST to make it easy for you. After that, simply right click on *kinternet-0.75-154.i586.rpm* and select install with KPackage Manager. KInternet will be installed.
*Then go to Yast/System/System Services and enable smpppd, if it is disabled on your system
*Press Alt F2, type konsole and press enter, type *kinternet* at prompt and press enter and be patient. You will see a small KInternet icon near your system clock. Right click on it to configure

Hope this helps


----------



## bikdel (Dec 5, 2007)

@nucleuskore

thanx 
but i dont have the DVD right now.... Though I have the whole 4.1 GB ISO..

can i use the Image as a Virtual DVD Drive ??


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

Yes you can. To mount an ISO as a Virtual Drive there are *two* ways of doing it:
*Method 1: (I am feeling geeky)*
1.Create a mount point for the iso image. How to do this? Press Alt and F2, and type
kdesu konsole
and press enter

Key in the root password and press enter

Type

mkdir /mnt/iso

and press Enter
This command will make a directory called iso (mkdir-get it  ) in /mnt folder.

2. Mount the iso. Type the following command

mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/iso

and press Enter
In the place of filename.iso you have to give th ename of the OpenSuSE iso.
For example
mount -o loop -t iso9660 openSUSE-10.3-GM-DVD-i386.iso /mnt/iso

You will now be able to browse to /mnt/iso using Konqueror file manager and browse the dvd.

*Method 2: (I am feeling lucky)*
Lucky to be using Open SuSE 
1. Download KIso from here
2. Press Alt and F2, type kdesu konsole and press Enter. key in your root password and press Enter. Now browse to where your file is. If you do not know how to browse in shell try this method. Open Home using Konqueror or by clicking on the icon in the taskbar. Browse to where you saved Kiso. In the konqueror toolbar in that folder, click on Tools-> open terminal. Type su and press enter. Give the root password and press enter.
3. Install Kiso with the following command
rpm -ihv kiso-0.8.3-6.3.i586.rpm
and press Enter
If typing kiso-0.8.3-6.3.i586.rpm intimidates you (long long name), just type kiso and press the tab key once. It will auto complete for you. This is a feature of the linux shell, which can be used if you are in the same folder.
You will see the install progress. Press Ctrl and D to close the shell (konsole).
4. Right click on ANY iso image (suse in your case)->Actions->Kiso->Mount as virtual drive
*img469.imageshack.us/img469/2411/kisojt2.th.png
You will see the mounted cd/dvd icon on your desktop, which you can browse

After you finish, to unmount, Right click on the iso image (the original one,not the one on your desktop!)->Actions->Kiso->Unmount virtual drive


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2007)

Any feedback you leave will be helpful for other users bikdel. Were you able to solve your problem or not


----------



## bikdel (Dec 13, 2007)

Okay.. sorry wasnt online due to work ..

Now the feedback is...

The components that did not get installed due to bad installation media were...

*Kinternet
SMPPD Module* (whatever) 

Pretty much like i didnt have the prime tools i needed for dial up connection 

Apart from your way NucleusKore,
I had windows with me...
From within windows I Extracted the rpms needed for those two programs from the ISO using *WinRAR*

Then I booted into opensuse and installed those RPMs 
(Later I also tried your Method 1 to mount ISO. It worked.  )
After a reboot, I fired up YaST and enabled smppd from the running services console...


I then launched kinternet. In the system try i got an icon. I right-clicked on it. There was aan option DIAL. I clicked on it. Nothing happened. The thing did not dial at all. I dont even think it accessed my Modem. And so I am stuck with not being able to connect to internet.

Also I could not figure out how to install drivers. I Don't know how to install Nvidia FX 5200 drivers or from where to get them. As a result I cannot Use Compiz. I opened up SaX2. It detected my card but also said that 3D Mode isnt available.

EDIT: _Also I use ECS P4M800 M Motherboard with Via Chipset and Realtek Ac97 Audio... I am not getting sound from my PC in Suse. I used Amarok to play MP3s and it can play it but i hear nothing. No sound from my PC using suse._

So i end up with prettymuch nothing. I hope you guys can help me out. 

regards
bikalp


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't exactly remember but there is a very good dailer in KDE called *kppp*


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 13, 2007)

Please see my posts again above. 

*Open YaST->NetworkDevices->Modem like you did earlier
*Select your modem and click edit to configure it
*save you configuration by clicking finish
*Then go to Yast/System/System Services and enable smpppd, if it is disabled on your system
*Press Alt F2, type konsole and press enter, type kinternet at prompt and press enter and be patient. You will see a small KInternet icon near your system clock. Right click on it to configure


----------



## bikdel (Dec 13, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Select your Modem and click edit to configure it



Configured it... 

how to know that your modem configuration is correct? If something goes wrong?

I have that kinternet icon but nothing else... what to configure by right clicking on it?...

regards
bikalp


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 14, 2007)

Well to be honest I do not remember, I did it for a friend some time back. Was there a place to put your user name and password when you configured your modem? If so you have to set up your ISP there - username password. Your connection will then automatically appear in your KInternet. You just have to right click, connect and it starts dialing


----------



## praka123 (Dec 14, 2007)

@bikdel:are u able to connect to net?then when net is connected open a terminal(konsole) and run "/sbin/ifconfig"  without quote.most prolly ppp0 is ur device.
if u havent connected yet,try in root terminal: "adsl-connect" or "pppoe-connect".


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 14, 2007)

@Praka he has a smart link modem not broadband

1. Install kinternet and KPPP from Yast
2. Start Yast and go to Network Devices/Modem. You should see your modem listed.
3. Choose Edit and click next enter your ISP's phone number, your username, etc
4. Optional, set idle time out to 0 so you won't be disconnected after a period of non-activity
5. No need to configure mail
6. When you exit, you'll see a lightning bolt in the lower right portion of the taskbar. Click it once to start dialing and it should connect
7. If you have problems connecting, right click the lightning bolt and choose "view log" to see what happened


----------



## bikdel (Dec 14, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> @Praka he has a smart link modem not broadband
> 
> 1. Install kinternet and KPPP from Yast
> 2. Start Yast and go to Network Devices/Modem. You should see your modem listed.
> ...



thanks, that pretty much sums it up but then again if you select a different dewvice ID/location (whatever) then wont it make a difference???

anyways i'll try out and come back..


----------

